# Sump Size



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

What would you guys recommend be the MINIMUM size sump I should use with a 60 gallon tank?

I realize that the more water you get into you system, the better the parameters stay and what not but if I'm tight for money I wanna buy the best I can that work the best

Thank you!
-Blake


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The easiest thing to do is to make your own sump, which is in fact simple. Find the largest tank that fits in your stand, have the glass shop cut you some baffles, and silicone them in place with aquarium silicone. For detailed instructions, check below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxnugJGiT3o


----------



## Reefing Madness (Apr 12, 2012)

20g would be the smallest I would go.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Funland I planned on making my own because I know that be cheaper and easier but still thanks for the input. Does anyone happen to know when Petco has its dollar per gallon sale? I think I'll go with a 40 breeder since that's the largest I can work with 

And thank you Reefing Madness for responding as well, I appreciate the input


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow that plumbers putty trick is nifty. Im going to have to try that at the shop.


----------

